# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي التعليمية التحليل الأساسي التعليمي Fundamental Analysis  █◄►█     المختصر المفيد في التحليل الاساسي   █◄►█  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## mustafa2

اري البعض يعاني في فهم مصطلحات التحليل الاقتصاادي وخاصة انها كثيرة في اليوم الواحد اكثر من 10 بيان وخبر في المفكرة الاقتصادية لليوم الواحد ولا يستطيع المتداول البسيط او الذي يعتمد علي التحليل الفني او اي طريقة غير الاساسي يصعب علية فهمها ومتابعتها وتكون متابعتها فقط من خلال لون الخبر اصفر او احمر ايجابي او سلبي وهذا ما يجعل البعض يحتار عندما ياتي الخبر ايجابي والعملة يهبط واحيانا الخبر سلبي والعملة تصعد لان التحليل الاقتصادي اكبر من مجرد خبر وايجابي وسلبي لازم نربط الاخبار بالبيانات والتصريحات الاقتصادية ومحاضر البنوك المركزية . ونجد احيانا ان الخبر نفسة في فترة يؤثر بالسلب علي العملة وبعض الاحيان بالايجاب علي العملة . 
لذلك اري من الواجب ان اوضح بعض الاخبار المهمة للازواج الريسية الدولار والباوند واليورو والين ونظرة خفيفة علي عملات السلع بالمختصراالمفيد لان انا من خلال متابعتي للازواج وممارستي للتحليل الاساسي حوال 5 سنوات وجدت ان هنالك بيانات معينة يعتمد عليها الزوج في الحركة وتحديد الاتجاة 
ان شاء الله سنبد مع عطلة الاسبوع وعايزين تفاعل في الموضوع من الاعضاء
سنحلل اهم البيانات لاي زوج لوحدة 
سيكون الموضوع تعليمي وتثقيفي والتحليل اليومي والصفقات ستكون علي ورشة التحليل الاساسي علي الرابط https://forum.arabictrader.com/t145777-94.html
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## dr.ahmed.samir

وفقك الله اخى مصطفى وبارك لك فى علمك .. 
خالص الود .. 
د / أحمد سميـــــــــــر

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

بالتوفيق اخي مصطفى
متابعين ان شاء الله

----------


## _Zeus_FX_

تمنياتى بمزيد من التوفيق
فعلا التحليل الاساسى مهم جدا و أنا اعتمد كثيرا على تحليل اقتصاد العملتين اللتان تكونان الزوج الذى انوى المتاجرة عليه

----------


## البدوي

بالتوفيق اخوي مصطفى  
والله يعطيك العافيه  
لكل مجتهد نصيب

----------


## mustafa2

> وفقك الله اخى مصطفى وبارك لك فى علمك .. 
> خالص الود .. 
> د / أحمد سميـــــــــــر

  تسلم دكتور احمد
بالتوفيق للجميع  

> بالتوفيق اخي مصطفى
> متابعين ان شاء الله

  تسلم استاذ مافيا
وربنا يوفقنا ونقدر نبسط الامر 

> تمنياتى بمزيد من التوفيق
> فعلا التحليل الاساسى مهم جدا و أنا اعتمد كثيرا على تحليل اقتصاد العملتين اللتان تكونان الزوج الذى انوى المتاجرة عليه

  وورلد ديمو انت ملك التحليلات ولا تنسانا من تحليلات البنوك العالمية ومشاركتنا في ورشة الاساسي 
وكما ذكرت التحليل الاساسي هو من يحرك السوف ولكن الاهتمام بة قليل في المنتدي  

> بالتوفيق اخوي مصطفى 
> والله يعطيك العافيه 
> لكل مجتهد نصيب

 هلا البدوي باشا 
ربنا يوفق الجميع باذن الله

----------


## guideb

متابعين بصمت معك ان شاء الله اخي مطصفى
شخصيا من المهتمين بالتحليل الاساسي وتوني في بداية الطريق 
تمنيات لك بالتوفيق

----------


## Mo3Ty

بالفعل اغلبيتنا يجد مشكلة بتعلم وفهم التحليل الاساسي فبارك الله فيك  اخي الكريم مصطفى 
تسجيل متابعة لموضوعك الكريم 
موفق دائما
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## mustafa2

> متابعين بصمت معك ان شاء الله اخي مطصفى
> شخصيا من المهتمين بالتحليل الاساسي وتوني في بداية الطريق 
> تمنيات لك بالتوفيق

 ان شاء الله سنحاول ان نبسط الموضوع 
شكرا    

> بالفعل اغلبيتنا يجد مشكلة بتعلم وفهم التحليل الاساسي فبارك الله فيك  اخي الكريم مصطفى 
> تسجيل متابعة لموضوعك الكريم تسلم يا باشا 
> ربنا يوفقنا ونحاول نبسط الموضوع  
> موفق دائما
> تقبل تحياتي

----------


## mustafa2

الدولار الامريكي 
الكثير لا يحب القراءة المطولة ولانة اينما وجد شرح للتحليل الاساسي وجد العشرات من الصفحات والدراسات المطولة للمصطلحات الاقتصادية المعقدة ساحاول ان يكون الموضوع مختصرا بقدر الامكان ونسلط الضوء علي ما يهم المتداول في تجارتة فقط من التحليل الاساسي وبداية بالدولار 
الدولار كما نعلم العملة الاساسية في التداول ويمثل اكثر من 70% من حركة السوق اليومية لان امريكا صاحبة العملة هي اقوي اقتصاد في العالم والمحرك الرئيسي للازواج . اينما ذكر الدولار لازم نلقي الضوء علي مؤشر الدولار الرئيسي وهو الدولار اندكس وهو باختصار مؤشر الدولار ويتالف من ستة ازاوج اليورو والين والجنية الاسترليني والكرونة السويدية والفرنك والكندي ويمثل اليورو اكتر من 70 % من حركتة الرئيسية . واهميتة لانة يعكس قوة 20 بلدا اقتصاديا تمثل اكتر من 70% من الاقتصاد العالمي . ويكفي نظرة علي المءشر فقط لنعرف ان الدولار في هذة الفترة قوي ام ضعيف . 
العامل الرئيسي في حركة الدولار هو البنك الفيدرالي الامريكي اواللجنة الفيدرالية والذي يتالف من سبعة محافظين من مجلس الاحتياطي الفيدرالي وخمسة من رؤساء مصرف الاحتياطي الفيدرالي كان رئيسة بن برنانكي والان رئيستة جانيت يلين وينعقد ثمانية مرات في العام تقريبا كل ستة اسابيع . وهذا اهم حدث للدولار لانة المحرك الرئيسي للدولار في فترة بعد البيان وحتي انتظار الاجتماع المقبل . يهمنا ان نتابع اجتماع الفيدرالي الامريكي ومعرفة نتائجة وهنالك مؤتمر صحفي لرئيسة كل تلاتة شهور يسبق الاجتماع . ما يهمنا قراءة نتيجة الاجتماع وفي اخر سنتين اهم ما يركز علي الاجتماع هو التيسير الكمي او عملية ضخ السيولة في الاسواق وفي الفترة الحالية الفيدرالي يركز في خفض قيمة التيسير الكمي البالغة 86 مليار دولار وتم خفض 20 مليار في اخر اجتماعين بواقع 10 مليار في كل اجتماع وهذة العملية هي المحرك الرئيسي للدولار الان وفي الفترة المقبلة .  ويبني الفيدرالي موقفة  من عمليات وقف السيولة علي حالة تحسن الاقتصاد وهنا ياتي دور متابعة البيانات الاقتصادية الاخري ومتابعتها حتي نتوقع هل سيستمر الفيدرالي في خفضة للسيولة ام سيتوقف واذا استمرت البيانات التي تاتي بعد الاجتماع وقبل الاجتماع المقبل في التحسن نتوقع خفض ال10 مليار في كل اجتماع وبذلك نبني مراكزنا علي قوة الدولار العكس اذا ظهرت بعض البيانات السلبية وبعض التوقعات التي تشير الي ضعف في اداء الاقتصاد يبدا القلق من وقف عملية الخفض حتي الاجتماع المقبل . هذا اهم ما يجب التركيز علية في الدولار في العام الحالي وقد تتغير الاوليات في الاعوام المقبلة ويتم الحديث عن رفع الفائدة وعندها سيكون لدينا حديث مختلف وشرح اهم ما يجب الاهتمام بة في وقتة . وما بين الاجتماع والاجتماع ستكو هنالك تصريحات لاعضاء الفيدرالي الامريكي وتوقعات بنتائج الاجتماع المقبل . 
حتي لا نطيل الحديث ناتي لاهم البيانات الاقتصادية التي تقرا لنا قوة الاقتصاد الامريكي والذي سيبني علي الفيدرالي قرارة في الاجتماعات وياتي في مقدمة البيانات هو بيان التوظيف والبطالة  هو مجموعة من مؤشرات سوق العمل. فمعدل البطالة يقيس عدد العاطلين عن العمل كنسبة من القوى العاملة. ويحتسب مؤشر أجور الوظائف غير الزراعية فالتوظيف 
والبطالةهنالك تصنيف اسبوعي لعدد الذين تقدموا للحصول علي العمل والنسبة الشهرية . وتخرج نسبة البطالة والتوظيف في القطاع غير الزراعي في اول جمعة من كل شهر وكلما كان هنالك نسبة توظيف عالية وبطالة منخفضة سيقوي الدولار وبرتفع امام العملات والعكس صحيح . هذا اهم بيان امريكي يصدر وسنمر علي بقية البيانات مع تعريق خفيف ولكن لا نركز عليها لان كما ذكرت سابقا الاهم هم التركيز علي اجتماع الفيدرالي وبيان الوظائف والبطالة وبعدها قراءة البيانات الاقتصادية لمعرفة نتائجها لقياس قوة الدولار 
بيان مبيعات التجزئة 
مؤشر اي اس ام التصنيعة 
مؤشر اي اس ام غير التصنيعي 
الميزان التجاري 
مؤشر اسعار المنتجين
  مؤشر ثقة المستهلك
 مؤشر اسعار المستهلكين(التضخم) 
مبيعات المنازل الكائنة والجديدة والمعلقة
  مؤشر سي بي لثقة المستهلك بيان النمو في القراءة الفصلية ويخرج كل تلاتة شهور وبقية البيانات اغلبها شهرية وتصدر في الفترة الامريكية 
حتي لا ننسي جزء مهم اخر ممكن ان نتابعة هو الاسهم الامريكية الداو جونز والناسداك والاس اند بي هذة ايضا علينا ان نتابعها لانها تلعب دور كبير في حركة الدولار وفي الغالب ارتفاع الاسهم يعني قوة للدولار والعكس صحيح وهنالك تقرير الكوت الذي يصدر اسبوعيا ويقرا لنا المراكز المفتوحة والصفقات . وهنالك سوق السندات وكما نعلم ان التحليل الاقتصادي هو تحليل متكامل ولكن حاولت ان اركز فقط في الاساسيات التي تهم متاجرتنا ويمكن لاي محلل عادي ان يستفيد 
هذة اهم البيانات التي نتابعها لقراءة الاقتصاد وانا لم اعرفهااو احللها لانها موجودة في اي كتاب اقتصادي ولا اريد الاطالة في الموضوع وهنا ما يهمنا هو كيفية قراءة الدولار في الفترة المقبلة واهم ما يؤثر علية حتي لا ندخل في تعريفات اقتصادية ولمن اراد ان يتوسع في المجال علية ان يرجع لمرجع استاذنا رمضان عنيم في المنتدي باسم سلسلى حلقات اقتصادية . 
لنا عودة مع اليورو دولار

----------


## jamal khalil

موضوع رائع ومميز  
معلومات مهمة يجهلها اغلبنا  
كل التقدير استاذنا الكريم

----------


## _Zeus_FX_

بداية موفقة و الى المزيد ان شاء الله 
و استأذنك فى اضافة نقطتين مهمتين لأستخدام هذه البيانات فى متاجرة اكثر ربحا..
- كما تفضلت فان اليورو يشكل حوالى 70% من مؤشر الدولار و يكون الفرنك ايضا فى مؤشر الدولار و لكن بنسبة 5% تقريبا >>> لذلك فان الفرنك أسرع استجابة لمؤشر الدولار اكثر من اليورو >>>و عليه فان زوج USDCHF يتحرك أولا ثم يتبعه زوج EURUSD  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile: 
- زوج USDJPY اقل استجابة لمؤشر الدولار اندكس او يكاد يكون لا يوجد استجابة اساسا و لكن هذا الزوج يرتبط ارتباط قوى جدا بحركة سسوق السندات الاميريكية و خاصة سندات العشر سنوات عالية الارباح  :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:   :Regular Smile:

----------


## ابو الطيب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
متابعين معك اخي مصطفى ومشكور على جهدك الطيب ... بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير

----------


## mustafa2

> موضوع رائع ومميز  
> معلومات مهمة يجهلها اغلبنا  
> كل التقدير استاذنا الكريم

  تسلم يا باش  

> بداية موفقة و الى المزيد ان شاء الله 
> و استأذنك فى اضافة نقطتين مهمتين لأستخدام هذه البيانات فى متاجرة اكثر ربحا..
> - كما تفضلت فان اليورو يشكل حوالى 70% من مؤشر الدولار و يكون الفرنك ايضا فى مؤشر الدولار و لكن بنسبة 5% تقريبا >>> لذلك فان الفرنك أسرع استجابة لمؤشر الدولار اكثر من اليورو >>>و عليه فان زوج USDCHF يتحرك أولا ثم يتبعه زوج EURUSD   
> - زوج USDJPY اقل استجابة لمؤشر الدولار اندكس او يكاد يكون لا يوجد استجابة اساسا و لكن هذا الزوج يرتبط ارتباط قوى جدا بحركة سسوق السندات الاميريكية و خاصة سندات العشر سنوات عالية الارباح

  كلام سليم اخي ولكن اعذرني انا هذا الفرنك عملة كريهة الي قلبي لا اتابعة وشايلة من الشارت من زمن 
بخصوص الين هو اكتر زوج يتاثر بالاخبار الامريكية وامامنا بيانات الجمعة شوف الدولار ين اكتر العملات تحركا
شكرا للاضافة 

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> متابعين معك اخي مصطفى ومشكور على جهدك الطيب ... بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير

  تسلم ابو الطيب والعفو

----------


## ghost59

موفق يارب اخوي مصطفي 
ولي رجعه ان شاء الله لورشتك عشان اتعلم الاساسي  
تحياتي ليك

----------


## mustafa2

اليورو 
الحديث عن اليورو سيكون اقل لاننا تحدثنا عن الدولار وهو الطرف الاخر للعملة والاكثر تاثيرا بمعني اننا مثلا اذا اردنا تحليل عملة اليورو دولار نحلل الدولار وبياناتة لوحدة ونحلل بيانات منطقة اليورو لوحدة . بالحديث عن اليورو لا ننسي ان اليورو هو عبارة عن اجتماع 17 دولة من اكبر دول اوربا في اقتصاد واحد يسمي بمنطقة اليورو وهم المانيا وفرنسا وايطاليا واسبانيا ولنمسا بلجيكا وقبرص وفنلندا واليونان وايرلندا ولكسمبورغ ومالطا وهولندا والبرتغال وسلوفيكيا وسلوفانيا واستونيا . 
ما يعنينا عند متابعة اليورو متابعة  البنك المركزي الاوربي وهو البنك المسؤول عن اليورو وكل القرارات التي يتم اصدارها وهذا البنك يجتمع كل شهر  ومقرها الرئيسي في فرانكفورت المانيا  ورئيسة الحالي ماريو دراجي وويتم الاجتماع مرة في الشهر ويحدد سياستة النقدية في الفترة المقبلة ويتم تحديد سعر الفائدة ويلية مؤتمر صحفي لرئيس المركزي الاوربي ويرد علي اسئلة الصحفيين واذا قلنا ان اهم ما يركز علية الفيدرالي الامريكي هو التيسير الكمي فان اهم ما يحرك اليورو هو سعر الفائدة وهل سيتم تخفيض سعر الفائدة ام سيثبت سعر الفائدة . وهنالك بعض الادوات التي استخدمها المركزي الاوربي من خلال مسيرتة ومتوقع ان  يستخدمها مستقبلا .
اذا اردنا تحديد مستقبل اتجاة اليورو مقابل العملات لابد من متابعة اجتماع المركزي الاوربي ومعرفة السياسة المستقبلية للسياسة النقدية للبنك المركزي الاوربي ومتابعة توقعات سعر الفائدة لانة اي خفض او تلميح بخفض سعر الفائدة سنري اليورو سيهبط مقابل العملات والعكس . 
بعض البيانات المهمة التي نتابعها خلال متابعة اليورو 
مؤشر زيو لثقة الاقتصاد الالماني 
مؤشر ايفو  
مبيعات التجزئة  
مؤشر بي ام اي الخدمي والتصنيعي
  معدل البطالة في منطقة اليورو
  معدل النمو ربع سنوي  
مؤشر اسعار المستهلكيمن 
لا ننسي اننا خلال متبابعتنا لليورو سيكون المفروض ان نتابع اقتصاد 17 دولة مختلفة الحجم والسياسات والاقتصادات ولكننا حتي نسهل عليكم فيكفي متابعة اخبار الاقتصاد الالماني فقط لان المانيا اكبر دولة في منطقة اليورو اقتصاديا وهي المسيطرة علي اغلب القرارات .متابعة المركزي الاوربي مرة في الشهر ستوفر علينا عناء متابعة الاخبار الاوربية للمتداوليين علي الاتجاة العام . 
عند ذكر اليورو لا ننسي متابعة مؤشرات الاسهم الاوربية في مقدمتها الداكس الالماني لانها ستقيس قوة الاقتصاد في الدولة وكلما كانت الاسهم مرتفة يكون اليورو المستفيد الاكبر 
الحديث عن اليورو كثير ولكن الاهم ما يهم متاجرتنا فقط للمتداولين واتمني ان اكون قد وفقت في تبسيط الموضوع

----------


## mohamed salama 5

جزاك اللة خيرا استاذ مصطفى موضوع فريد كنت انتظرة من وقت مضى 
اعانك اللة لاستكمال باقى الشرح 
متابع باهتمام

----------


## mustafa2

الجنية الاسترليني GBP
الجنية الاسترليني هي العملة الخاصة بالمملكة المتحدة وتوابعها وبعض الجزر . ويعتبر ثالث اكبر احتياطي للعملة بالعالم بعد الدولار واليورو ورابع اكثر عملة تداولا في الفوركس بعد الدولار واليورو والين . ايضا اهم ما يهمنا في تحليل عملة الجنية واولها هي تحليل سياسات البنك المركزي او ما يسمي ببنك انجلترا المركزي والذي يراسة لاول مرة في تاريخ انجلترا شخص اجنبي مارك كارني حاكم بنك كندا المركزي السابق . والبنك لدية 9 من الاعضاء وفي راي هو من اسهل البنوك في قراءة سياستها النقدية او معرفة نتائجهة دون الرجوع للملحق التفصيلي من البنك . يجتمع البنك مرة في الشهر لتحديد توجهات السياسة النقدية وتحدييد سعر الفائدة وتحديد حجم مشتريات  البنك من الاصول او ما يسمي بالتيسير الكمي ويصوت البنك في هدا الاجتماع لسعر الفائدة ومشتريات الاصول للفترة المقبلة ولكن نتيجة هذا التصويت يخرج لنا في شكل محضر بعد اسبوعين من الاجتماع لذلك نلاحظ في مذكرة الاخبار للجنية الاسترليني عدم تحرك السعر عند خبر سعر الغائدة ومشتريات الاصول في حال عدم التحريك ولكن نتابع نتيجة محضر الاجتماع والتصويت في الاجتماع بعد اسبوعين وتكون في مفكرة الاخبار علي نحو (تصويت لجنة السياسة النقدية علي معدلات لفائدة ) و(تصويت لجنة السياسة النقدية علي مشتريات الاصول) وتكون قراءتها 9-0-0 وهدا معناة ان لا احد صوت  في صالح تغيير سعر الفائدة او في تغيير مشتريات الاصول . اذا كان شخص صوت لصالح رفع الفائدة مثلا تقرا 9-1-0 وفي صال صوت لصالح مشتريات الاصول تكن 9-0-1 ونري التحرك في العملة حسب التوجة . هكذا يقرا نتيجة الاجتماع والبنك وكلة ظاهر في مفكرة الاخبار . ايضا رئيس البنك دائم الحديث عن سياستة النقدية لذلك احاديث مارك كارني نتابعها باستمرار في حال اشارتة لاي من الخطوت القادة . ويستهدف البنك سعر البطالة ومستوي التضخم ويهدف لمستوي بطالة 7% وهو المستوي الذي حددة البنك للتخل وورفع الفائدة قبل ان يغير كارني ويصدم الاسواق بانة لن يتم تغيير الفائدة في 2014 لان البطالة وصلت في قراءتها الاخيرة الي 7.2% وهو مستوي قريب جدا من الهدف المحدد واتوقع ان يعدل البنك من المستوي المستهدف . لذلك مستوي البطالة والتضخم الذي يعبر لنا عنة مؤشر اسعر الستهلكين والبنك يستهدف تضخم 2.5 كتارجت من اهم المؤشرات التي نتابعها للجنية الاسترليني  وايضا  البيانات الاخري التي يمكن ان تقيس لنا الاقتصاد البريطاني 
مؤشر بي ام اي التصنيعي وللبناء  
مؤشر بي ام اي الخدمي الاكثر تاثيرا لان الاقتصاد البريطاني اقتصاد خدمات 
الانتاج التصنيعي 
التغيير في اعانات البطالة
 مبيعات التجزئة 
مؤشر اسعار المنتجين 
الميزان التجاري 
هنالك الكثير من البيانات الاقتصادية الشهرية التي تخرج ولكني ارفقت اهمها التي تهمنا الانتباة اليها اثناء متاجرتنا 
ولا ننسي ان نتابع الاسهم والمتمثل في المؤشر البريطاني  FTSE لانة يقيس قوة الاقتصاد لاكبر الشركات البريطانية .
اتمني ان اكون قد وفقت في تبسيط طريقة قراءة الجنية الاسترليني اساسيا

----------


## mustafa2

> جزاك اللة خيرا استاذ مصطفى موضوع فريد كنت انتظرة من وقت مضى 
> اعانك اللة لاستكمال باقى الشرح 
> متابع باهتمام

  تسلم محمد
المهم تستفيد

----------


## abolila

بالتوفيق والارباح ان شاء الله 
أبوليلة

----------


## mustafa2

> بالتوفيق والارباح ان شاء الله 
> أبوليلة

 بالتوفيق للجميع ابو ليلة
ان شاء الله تكون كانت معلومات مفيدة 
ونلتقي مع سياحة تثقيفية اخري في الويكند القادم

----------


## mokhalaf

الله يباركلك...فعلآ دى عقدة أغلب الناس وأنا أولهم.
وان شاء الله نستفيد ونتعلم الموضوع ..ومتابع مع حضرتك للنهايه.
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.

----------


## mustafa2

> الله يباركلك...فعلآ دى عقدة أغلب الناس وأنا أولهم.
> وان شاء الله نستفيد ونتعلم الموضوع ..ومتابع مع حضرتك للنهايه.
> وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك.

 تسلم يا باش
ان شاء الله تستفيد من الموضوع
تابعنا في الورشة وستجد المفيد 
بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ابو فيصل2002

مختصر مفيد جدا استاذ مصطفى و بارك الله فيك

----------


## mustafa2

> مختصر مفيد جدا استاذ مصطفى و بارك الله فيك

  بارك الله فيك ابو فيصل

----------


## mahmoud ali

بارك الله فيك  علي  هذا  الموضوع الرائع   ولاني  كنت  ابحث  عن  معلومه  مفيده  في  الاساسي   وجدت الغرض الحمد  الله  ولكن  الاساسي  يحتاج  متابعه  دائمه  حتي   يسهل للجميع انا  لسه في  باديء الامر  ولكن  في  نظري ان  الاساسي  هو  المحرك  الرئيسي للعملات

----------


## mmtv88

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mmtv88

بارك الله فيك

----------


## abunawaf9

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## جون_ايف

موضوع رائع ومميز 
شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## omarhossam

بالتوفيق اخى الكريم

----------


## islam10

تحياتي لك موضوع مميز

----------


## Gisto

أحب أن أقدّر لك مشاركة هذا المحتوى الثمين. أعتقد أن المعرفة الأساسية هي مفتاح النجاح في سوق الفوركس. إنها لعبة تحكم في العواطف والمحافظة على صبرك في السوق. لذلك، تعلم جيدا واقتنص الأرباح الضخمة!

----------


## محمدsa

جميل جدا

----------


## محمدsa

موضوع رائع ومميز   
كل التقدير استاذنا الكريم

----------


## fady_fahim

:015:

----------

